# DILWARA British India troopship



## Shipbuilder

My current project. British India troopship DILWARA of 1936.


----------



## R58484956

I trust that no strikes will hold up the launch.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Looking good, Robert. I look forward to seeing the finished article.

Rgds


----------



## Shipbuilder

Soon be making a start on guardrails, side stanchions, davits & lifeboats (Moan!) Funnel to be trimmed down a bit before painting.


----------



## R58484956

Robert have we a day for the launch ?


----------



## Shipbuilder

I would say it should be finished before the end of the month. The display case is assembled, but still waiting for its veneer edging. I have made the base and put the sea in it, now I have to wait for my wife to paint it. This will only take a couple of hours and she normally gets it done before the ship is ready to be fitted in it.


----------



## Harry Nicholson

Its coming along well Robert. I did two trips on her sister the "Dunera". The white square structure on the afterdeck contained a hospital for military officers I seem to remember. There was another on the lower deck, its portholes seemed to be just above the waterline.
The two ships seemed identical. Once in thick fog in Southampton they were both tied up end to end, I went aboard and found someone asleep in my bunk and made loud protests, he woke up and told me "this is Dilwara" whereupon I retreated sheepishly and went looking for Dunera. I was sober I might add.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Thanks for replies. The deckhouse on the aft deck is listed as 2nd Class Smokeroom on the plan, but on top of it is another smaller deckhouse (which I have not put on yet) listed as "T" Ward, so I take it that was the hospital.
I never sailed in DILWARA although a friends ailed in DUNERA. I was in two similar ships, S.A. ORANGE (Ex PRETORIA CASTLE) as 3rd R/O & EDINBURGH CASTLE as 2nd R/0.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Now fitting out the finer details & have made a start on the lifeboats. Display case & carrying case completed.


----------



## R58484956

Coming along nicely Robert, soon be time for your wife to get the paint brush ready for the sea.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Sea trials now approaching. Six more boats to fit. More guardrails & a bit of fine details. Finally the rigging and then fit into the sea which has now been painted. Display case & carrying case already complete. I am beginning to "flag" a bit on this one now. Work has been in progress for 33 days. It should be finished before the end of this month (March).


----------

